# Anyone Know Where I Could Find These Fittings?



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

I need two fittings and can't find them at Home Depot, Rona, Big Al's or Lowes.

1st - 1/2" MIP x 1/2" ID (5/8" OD) Barb 90 or straight adapter

2nd - 1/2" ID (5/8" OD) Barb TEE


----------



## wtac (Mar 17, 2006)

JJ Downs will have it in nylon or HDPE


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

thanks i will try them tomorrow along with Noble and other plumbing supplies


----------



## fury165 (Aug 21, 2010)

He Lives!!!!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

you could also order them from MOPS.ca


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

got them from JJ Downs. Great little place they got there. Great prices and lots of stuff you wouldnt find any where else.


----------

